# Pole Taival ...I found my new hardtail



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Being 6'8" with a 7'2" wingspan limits bikes which fit me well. Currently I ride a Santa Cruz Hightower LT and it is excellent overall but a steeper S/A and longer reach would further enhance the experience.

My current hardtail is a 2001 18" Banshee Morphine which I originally built up in college as my dirt jumper and an all around bullet-proof hardtail has transitioned from "old" to "retro." I usually ride my HTLT but keep the Morphine around for friends to ride, you don't break Morphine, Morphine breaks YOU!

It has come time for a new hardtail that doesn't resemble a runt bike when riding it. Stemming off the geometry I experience of the Hightower LT and seeing what other tall riders are after I started poking around for frames with steep seat angles, long reaches, long top tubes, and 29" wheels. 29/27.5+ is a bonus since the added tire volume would be appreciated on a hardtail but if I had to pick: 29>27.5

After a bit of research I have my sights locked on the Pole Taival, a 29/27.5 steel hardtail with a threaded BB, and most importantly; steep S/A, long reach, and slack H/A. You can see how it stacks up to my current bikes as well some of the other well known "modern" hardtails like the Pedalhead and Honzo. The Banshee is so old that "reach" and "stack" were not used so I had to bust out my laser level to make those measurements.

Although Pole has designed this radical geometry for "normal" riders and the concept of being well balanced over the bike with a larger cockpit and a steeper H/A is supposed to inspire confidence, I think it is particularly accommodating to us tall folk and I wanted to share!

Evan

*Note* on the measurements the XXL HTLT reflects a 160mm fork since I extended the travel 10mm and the Taival geometry is based on a 150mm fork which is what I will likely run (their website lists 140mm specs)

https://polebicycles.com/taival/


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice geo! My Ragley has a 73.5* sta (static) with a 140mm fork. I believe it's around 75* when at sag. Your Pole is going to be around 77* at sag!


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks like a big bike, which is awesome!

Their "Machine" looks ridiculous as well... big and machined from a solid block of Al? wow!


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

This is interresting Evan. I'm intrigued about a steel hardtail and looking forward to your review, as you are a tall rider like me and take your riding seriously:thumbsup:


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Good to see another big steel hardtail on the market. Look forward to seeing how you build this up!


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

This bike has just made it onto my must have list. Been wanting to upgrade my Scott Scale 960 for a while now and been eyeing off a Koga Honzo. This looks even better for fit


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have they officially released it and it's available in the US?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Site says pre-order for availability end June. They also say shipping worldwide, so should be US available


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

tuenni said:


> This is interresting Evan. I'm intrigued about a steel hardtail and looking forward to your review, as you are a tall rider like me and take your riding seriously:thumbsup:


I am serious about my riding, serious about having fun! Heyo! On paper the downside of this frame will be it's unwillingness to manual but everything has a balance point so technique and skills will have to adapt. Where the geo and sizing is radical for your "normal" sized rider and Pole has some tutorials and how corner it properly (different from a traditional bike) I think with larger riders it will be much more natural since we have more leverage to throw the bike around, just a hunch.


BareNecessities said:


> Good to see another big steel hardtail on the market. Look forward to seeing how you build this up!


Naturally it would be a beefy build, 150mm Fox 36 or Lyric/Yari up front (stiff chassis). Pole said it can fit a 29x2.6 WTB in the rear which is great curious to see if other 2.6s will clear as I want the largest cushion possible riding on a wide rim to help battle tire fold from cornering forces. 9point8 200mm dropper and the rest is up in the air.



brawlo said:


> This bike has just made it onto my must have list. Been wanting to upgrade my Scott Scale 960 for a while now and been eyeing off a Koga Honzo. This looks even better for fit


 Honzo seems like a great option but the Taival seems... more greater  Also, steel will have a more forgiving ride which in my eyes in a huge upside for a hardtail that will a moderate pedaling and descending in chunky terrain.



avc8130 said:


> Have they officially released it and it's available in the US?


They are expecting to be stocked up here shortly and website says June deliveries. I know they had a bit of delay with getting their "Machines" delivered since they switched factories but it sounds like they are settled, building bikes, and fulfilling orders.

Evan


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the idea of 29 up front and 27,5plus out back. In a german bike mag they tested a bulls bike what comes stock in this way, and they liked it. What do you think?


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

tuenni said:


> I like the idea of 29 up front and 27,5plus out back. In a german bike mag they tested a bulls bike what comes stock in this way, and they liked it. What do you think?


I love the volume of plus for ride comfort but love the 29" wheels for rolling over everything. My ideal setup would be 29x2.8 Minion DHFs on 40mm ID rims but unfortunately that doesn't exist as it's 27.5x2.8 or 29x3.0. Having to choose I would gravitate towards 29" wheels with the highest volume possible and rims to match.

Pole told me that the Taival will fit a 2.5 WTB in the rear which is great news since I assume that means the WTB Breakout which is one of the largest volume 29" tires available. At this time there are only a handful of 29x2.6 tires on the market and I am not really familiar with any of them.

My current issue with my 29x2.5 DHFs on i30mm rims is cornering stability, even with Cushcores I can't run <35psi in the rear or the tire will be folding all over the place. Perhaps running larger i35mm rims will increase stability and allow me to run slightly lower pressures so I can capitalize on some cushion from the larger volume.

Going pack to your 29F 27.5+R. I would have some reservations about how that might affect the geometry and slacken out the head angle on the bike. I have seen some measurements where 27.5"+ is very similar to 29" but referencing the link below it looks like there is nearly 1" of difference in rolling diameter between the 27.5x2.8 DHF and 29x2.3 I would keep the 29x2.5 up front which means the difference could be even more substantial. IIRC adding +10mm of for travel =(-.5 degree) H/A so this setup could slacked the H/A almost 1 degree to 63 (with 150mm fork).

Different fork, tire, and wheel setups can yield different results but personally with how I want to set up the bike I think it's best to pair the wheel diameters.

Here is the link: Maxxis Minion and HighRoller Plus tires weights and measurements - Mtbr.com


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

I understand your opinion. The pole is a quite slack bike already and the 27,5 has to be smaller, we see all the flip chips, spacers, etc. on 29/27,5 plus bikes.


----------



## MTBguru71 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm torn between the Taival and the Moxie.....either way im sold on the new geo-


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Thought I'd do a mock-up of how an XL Taival would look, with 140mm Lyrik, and 170mm Reverb. Saddle set to my pedalling height, with 35mm stem, 25mm of spacers, and 30mm rise bar.

Looks very tempting 









BikeCad file is here, if anyone wants it.

https://www.bikecad.ca/1528621426470


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

BareNecessities said:


> Thought I'd do a mock-up of how an XL Taival would look, with 140mm Lyrik, and 170mm Reverb. Saddle set to my pedalling height, with 35mm stem, 25mm of spacers, and 30mm rise bar.


Thanks for that, nice to visualize a 2018/2019 built up, the 2017 and earlier bikes seem to have older (more conservative) geometry.


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice work BareNecessitie:eekster:
And yes it looks tempting:thumbsup:
Looking forward to see the real one


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

I am happy for Pole since they seem to be very busy fulfilling orders and getting caught up after transferring to their new factory but the wait is *real*! When I started this thread the anticipated delivery per the website as end of June, that got pushed back to July, and now shows end of August. Patience is a virtue!

After noting their delays with Evolinks and Machines I anticipated the same for the Taival. Factor in I sold my XXL Hightower LT last week and won't have a 2019 in my hands until late Sept/early that means I will be bikeless for a few months and that is not OK. I remedied this issue by buying a lightly used Pole Evolink 150 which should arrive today! I am curious to see how it gets on and stacks up to the XXL Hightower LT. I will have a separate build thread for that bike.

Back to the Taival, over the past month I have been collecting parts and with the exception of some small stuff like Problem Solvers Matchmakers, Stealth Maxles, fork upgrades, and tires, all the major components have arrived.

Here are the specs, let the patient waiting commence!
Evan

18' Rockshox Yari modded to 19' RC2 Lyrik 150mm
Industry 9 hubs - E13 TRS+ rims - Cushcores
Magura MT5 Calipers - MT Trail Levers - 203mm SL Rotors
Eagle GX Drivetrain
RaceFace Turbine Cranks 
Crank Brothers Stamp 3 Large Pedals 
9point8 200mm dropper post
Ergon SR3-L saddle
ANVL 35x50x5 stem
Deity Holeshot 825x35 bars
Wolf Tooth Fat Paw grips
Maxxis DHF 2.5 F - Aggressor 2.5 R


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

ucsbwsr said:


> 18' Rockshox Yari modded to 19' RC2 Lyrik 150mm
> Industry 9 hubs - E13 TRS+ rims - Cushcores
> Magura MT5 Calipers - MT Trail Levers - 203mm SL Rotors
> Eagle GX Drivetrain
> ...


Some suitably beefy components for a beefy frame. It's going to be a beast


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

BareNecessities said:


> Some suitably beefy components for a beefy frame. It's going to be a beast


Yea, durability is key as I break stuff. Besides, heavier bikes just make you stronger. 
\M/


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

This post is a huge help for me as a relative MTB newb. I’m a buy once buy right kind of guy (my current MTB excepted) and have been researching the crap out of parts and find what I want not in either of the stock Taival builds so I’m going to price things together. But Pole’s delay has hamstrung me and I had to fork out some bike money on family so the full build will have to wait. I’m still going to get a frame and gradually get things together


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

brawlo said:


> This post is a huge help for me as a relative MTB newb. I'm a buy once buy right kind of guy (my current MTB excepted) and have been researching the crap out of parts and find what I want not in either of the stock Taival builds so I'm going to price things together. But Pole's delay has hamstrung me and I had to fork out some bike money on family so the full build will have to wait. I'm still going to get a frame and gradually get things together


Happy to help. Options and info can be limited for us guys so I really value real world feedback, especially other big guys who understand "the struggle" so glad to hear this is being put to use.

BTW, Pole said their Taival frames (presumably first wave)are currently being welded , will enter paint next week, and should be ready to ship in Aug. They posted a pic of some welded frames so this is more than heresay or an ETA update from their website.

Also, I will be creating a build log for my Pole Evolink 150 I recently got, I shared it in the 29er forum but will create a thread here for the big boys.

Evan


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I done gone and ordered my frame today. Going to be mated to a DVO Diamond fork that I picked up at a pretty good price.

Got enough coin left to get the wheel bits together, then the rest will come when I sell the old bike later this year or as I save a bit up. Wheels will be DT 350s to i35 ASYMs

Still undecided on what group to get but I have to decide soon as it will dictate the rear hub choice. My heart says Shimano but curious about SRAM


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

This bike interests me a lot. Looking to get of the full squish and I can run my current Fox 36 150mm on this frame. 

Question for those with frame. Would it fit a 29x 2.6 tire in rear. Ideally want to put my Bontrager SE2 2.6 on the rear. Straight off my Fuel EX.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

brawlo said:


> Well I done gone and ordered my frame today. Going to be mated to a DVO Diamond fork that I picked up at a pretty good price.
> 
> Got enough coin left to get the wheel bits together, then the rest will come when I sell the old bike later this year or as I save a bit up. Wheels will be DT 350s to i35 ASYMs
> 
> Still undecided on what group to get but I have to decide soon as it will dictate the rear hub choice. My heart says Shimano but curious about SRAM


I think both group sets can perform very well is set up properly. So far I am a big fan of the GX Eagle, the range suite my riding style well and I appreciate some of the small features they offer. Being a big/powerful rider also makes me gravitrate towards xD drivers for durability. 


bbunnys said:


> This bike interests me a lot. Looking to get of the full squish and I can run my current Fox 36 150mm on this frame.
> 
> Question for those with frame. Would it fit a 29x 2.6 tire in rear. Ideally want to put my Bontrager SE2 2.6 on the rear. Straight off my Fuel EX.


Their customer service said a WTB 29x2.6 fits in the rear and WTBs are fatter than most so I would expect it to fit all 2.6s and maybe 2.8s depending on brand and how close you are willing to go on clearance.

Taival frames are being produced, built, and shipped. Here are some pics!

Red Pepper and Polar Blue








Options








Medium in velvet black with the high end "EN" build.








XL Polar Blue with the lower end "TR" build, this is ~$1,600usd after the currency conversion and shipping. Add a dropper post and some rotors and you are good to go!


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

ucsbwsr said:


> I think both group sets can perform very well is set up properly. So far I am a big fan of the GX Eagle, the range suite my riding style well and I appreciate some of the small features they offer. Being a big/powerful rider also makes me gravitrate towards xD drivers for durability.


I did a lot, maybe too much, reading and ended up with Shimano XT. At the top end there seems to be no question, SRAM is better. In the mid range the lines get blurred and it's much of a muchness. I read a number of people after having used both SRAM and Shimano mid level stuff gravitating to Shimano so I went with that. Plus pretty much everything I run is Shimano across track/road and my old MTB so my OCD is satisfied



ucsbwsr said:


> Their customer service said a WTB 29x2.6 fits in the rear and WTBs are fatter than most so I would expect it to fit all 2.6s and maybe 2.8s depending on brand and how close you are willing to go on clearance.
> 
> Options
> View attachment 1215056


I sure hope so. I went for Rekons front and rear in 2.6 and wheels ended up with DT 30mm internal rims. I have to do their final tension after doing the prestressing yesterday.

I really wish I knew that metallic blue was on the cards. I would have chosen that for sure, but ended up with black. I'm now waiting in anticipation for the frame to arrive so I can get things happening. The last parts are on their way to me from Germany and I have no MTB ATM


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Does frame have hole underneath BB. To drain any water if it gets inside it? Had another frame from another brand a while back and I had to drill hole. Which was not ideal.


----------



## sdlg (Sep 6, 2008)

Just got my Taival frameset. It does have a drain hole in the bottom bracket. Quality seems very good!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

This frame looks nice! I just built up my Octane One Prone 29 frame that I picked up from Chain Reaction Cycles. I might have to consider this frame for a boost build in the future!


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

sdlg said:


> Just got my Taival frameset. It does have a drain hole in the bottom bracket. Quality seems very good!


Sweet, that's good. Try and post some pics once built up. Be keen to see it.

Aiming to order my frame in November.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Can someone with this frame confirm what the max rear 29er tire size is?


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

vikb said:


> Can someone with this frame confirm what the max rear 29er tire size is?


I asked Pole this and they said a 29x2.6 WTB will fit and since WTBs run large that means ALL 29x2.5s will fit, a 29x2.6 Schwalbe NN should work no problem, and depending on the brand/tread design some 29x2.8 might fit?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ucsbwsr said:


> I asked Pole this and they said a 29x2.6 WTB will fit and since WTBs run large that means ALL 29x2.5s will fit, a 29x2.6 Schwalbe NN should work no problem, and depending on the brand/tread design some 29x2.8 might fit?


Thanks.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the weight on these frames?

Answered my own question = 2.8kg or 6.2lbs.


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anybody of the Taival owners say somthing about how it rides?
Does it feel very different?


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

My frame arrived today XL size. Looking forward to getting this built up and riding it. Not sure how much riding before summer is over though. Snakes have a liking for MTB trails around these parts


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

brawlo said:


> My frame arrived today XL size. Looking forward to getting this built up and riding it. Not sure how much riding before summer is over though. Snakes have a liking for MTB trails around these parts


If you still planning to run the 2.6 Rekons. Love to see clearance in the back of bike if you can upload some pictures once built.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I will put them on initially as I liked the Ikons grip on my old bike for the terrain I ride, but they were just not tough enough for the rocky stuff, copping some good sidewall scuffs and showing a bit of frayed carcase. My thoughts are that the Rekons are similar, but built a bit better. I will take pics, and if it all goes pear shaped I have a 2.5 Aggressor to use instead.


----------



## sdlg (Sep 6, 2008)

I’ve had my Taival for a couple months now. It’s rides very different than the more standard geometry hardtails I’ve previously owned. It’s very stable and confident at speed and feels almost like a downhill bike (minus the rear suspension of course). Uphill it climbs great! The geometry really keeps you centered and it’s nice not having to sit on the nose of the saddle when climbing steep hills. I haven’t ridden it on a trail with tight switchbacks yet which is where the long wheelbase might struggle in the tight turns but so far I’m very happy with how it rides.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Do you have any pictures of your build?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Robik said:


> Do you have any pictures of your build?


Yes pics would be great. This bike is still pretty rare.


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

sdlg said:


> I've had my Taival for a couple months now. It's rides very different than the more standard geometry hardtails I've previously owned. It's very stable and confident at speed and feels almost like a downhill bike (minus the rear suspension of course). Uphill it climbs great! The geometry really keeps you centered and it's nice not having to sit on the nose of the saddle when climbing steep hills. I haven't ridden it on a trail with tight switchbacks yet which is where the long wheelbase might struggle in the tight turns but so far I'm very happy with how it rides.


Thank you for your impressions!

Last weekend I ordered the Taival frame and now I can´t wait to have it here... Hope it will come soon.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

What do you guys using for dropper post? Looking to build Large Taival this winter and think if 150mm is enough or go 170mm? I'm 6'3 for reference, 34 inseam


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

Robik said:


> What do you guys using for dropper post? Looking to build Large Taival this winter and think if 150mm is enough or go 170mm? I'm 6'3 for reference, 34 inseam


I bought this one: e*thirteen, TRS+ Seatpost, 30.9 mm, 170 mm

I'm 187 cm (6'2 ?), 32 inseam.
Distance BB to saddle rails is ca. 76,5 cm, when 175mm cranks.


----------



## sdlg (Sep 6, 2008)

I went with a OneUp 170 seat post and it works awesome. I’m 6’2” with 170 cranks


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

bbunnys said:


> If you still planning to run the 2.6 Rekons. Love to see clearance in the back of bike if you can upload some pictures once built.


Not built yet, but put the wheel in for a pic. Lots of clearance with my XL size frame so I measured the tyres. They only run at 2.44" wide on i30 rims. A little disappointing actually


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

brawlo said:


> Not built yet, but put the wheel in for a pic. Lots of clearance so I measured the tyres. They only run at 2.44" wide on i30 rims. A little disappointing actually
> 
> View attachment 1225298


Your Taival is size XL, right? So the smaller frames have probably less clearance because of the shorter chainstay length...


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Kreisel said:


> Your Taival is size XL, right? So the smaller frames have probably less clearance because of the shorter chainstay length...


Yes it's XL so you should have less clearance on the smaller frames


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Even the small Taival has 17"+ CS which are not short and there are loads of HT frames that can fit wide rubber into 17" CS so hopefully tire clearance isn't much of an issue. 

I mounted a set of 29 x 2.6" Rekons to 30mm IW rims and the volume looks pretty much the same as my 2.4" Conti Trail Kings.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

brawlo said:


> Not built yet, but put the wheel in for a pic. Lots of clearance with my XL size frame so I measured the tyres. They only run at 2.44" wide on i30 rims. A little disappointing actually
> 
> View attachment 1225298


Nice, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

I´m so excited! My Taival will be shipped end of this week or next week and it will take 3...5 days to arrive here in Germany... Two long weeks ;-)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Kreisel said:


> I´m so excited! My Taival will be shipped end of this week or next week and it will take 3...5 days to arrive here in Germany... Two long weeks ;-)


Congrats. 

This thread needs a lot more bike porn! Get your camera ready!


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

My Taival frame should arrive by mid December, most of the parts are ready for build. Will be adding the pics


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

brawlo said:


> I really wish I knew that metallic blue was on the cards. I would have chosen that for sure, but ended up with black.


Just out of curiosity I asked Pole about the Metallic blue frame. It's a custom option so you'd have to order one and then wait a few months for the next production run to happen. I assume there would be an extra charge for the colour, but I didn't confirm that.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> Just out of curiosity I asked Pole about the Metallic blue frame. It's a custom option so you'd have to order one and then wait a few months for the next production run to happen. I assume there would be an extra charge for the colour, but I didn't confirm that.


Yeah I asked about it. Their frame order got messed up. I originally ordered black but they didn't get sent any in XL in their last shipment. So it was another colour or wait. I was tossing up between red and black originally so went for red. Now things are so hectic I don't have time to assemble it so I probably could have still waited for black


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The red looks nice. It will be a sweet bike.


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Does anybody know which A/C length the 60mm BB drop is measured with?

Also the SA will be like 77 when sagged. I understand it climbs great and gets out of the way on the descend, but how does it feel on a flat trail in a seated position?


----------



## ride there (Jul 1, 2007)

I mocked up the geo in my cad program and came up with a 551 A/C length, so that would be an unsagged 140mm fork.

And with that 140mm fork sagged 25%, the HTA would be 65.9, the STA 76.9 and the BB drop 71mm.

The long reach on the Taival should help offset the super steep STA and help balance rider weight between the wheels. But I can't say from personal experience how it rides, yet.


----------



## 4runn (Nov 30, 2018)

Great find on the Taival. I'm 6"7" 36" inch inseam, looks like a good fitting hardtail. 

Preferred velvet black for the frame color. Murphys law they are out of it in XL until May 2019. 

Is the Pepper red more of a satin red?

Anyone find any reviews of this bike? Google hasn't lead me to much.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

4runn said:


> Preferred velvet black for the frame color. Murphys law they are out of it in XL until May 2019.
> 
> Is the Pepper red more of a satin red?


Hence why I went with the red. Like I said above, I was tossing up between red and black and black was going to be an even longer wait after I had already been waiting a long time. In the flesh the red is very nice and is a satin finish


----------



## 4runn (Nov 30, 2018)

brawlo said:


> Hence why I went with the red. Like I said above, I was tossing up between red and black and black was going to be an even longer wait after I had already been waiting a long time. In the flesh the red is very nice and is a satin finish


If you are based in the US, how long did it take for your frame to arrive after ordering it?


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

4runn said:


> If you are based in the US, how long did it take for your frame to arrive after ordering it?


I'm based in Australia. I knew I wanted the Taival, just ummed and ahhed about what version. I sat on it too long and missed out on the first frame run. Then the supplier stuffed up and no XL blacks in the next run. So it was either wait even longer or go with red. Initial preorder was at the end of July and frame arrived at the start of November


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

brawlo said:


> I'm based in Australia. I knew I wanted the Taival, just ummed and ahhed about what version. I sat on it too long and missed out on the first frame run. Then the supplier stuffed up and no XL blacks in the next run. So it was either wait even longer or go with red. Initial preorder was at the end of July and frame arrived at the start of November


I was about to sort an order also this week. But see there are no options in XL now. Guess there will be a new batch early next year, I hope.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bbunnys said:


> I was about to sort an order also this week. But see there are no options in XL now. Guess there will be a new batch early next year, I hope.


When I chatted with Pole they were saying the next production run would be Mar/Apr 2019.


----------



## 4runn (Nov 30, 2018)

vikb said:


> When I chatted with Pole they were saying the next production run would be Mar/Apr 2019.


They also told me last week more Taival XL frames would be available in March 2019.

The Machine and Stamina are machined in Jyväskylä, Finland. All the other frames are made in Taiwan I was told.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

vikb said:


> When I chatted with Pole they were saying the next production run would be Mar/Apr 2019.


Crap that ages away... :-(


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I've come to expect such delays as being part of the fun of being an outlier in the bike world size wise. My last track bike (custom from Duratec) and 3XL Canyon roadie were all about the same timelines through one reason or another. The good/bad thing for me is there's not really anything else to choose from so I just have to take it on the chin and play the waiting game to get what I want/need


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

vikb said:


> When I chatted with Pole they were saying the next production run would be Mar/Apr 2019.





brawlo said:


> I've come to expect such delays as being part of the fun of being an outlier in the bike world size wise. My last track bike (custom from Duratec) and 3XL Canyon roadie were all about the same timelines through one reason or another. The good/bad thing for me is there's not really anything else to choose from so I just have to take it on the chin and play the waiting game to get what I want/need


That is what I was told too. I had a pretty frustrating experience with their customer service, I was trying to extract a response from them regarding an email I sent and it took MONTHS for them to answer it, literally from Crankworks until November and I was waiting to place my Taival order until I heard back. This was a huge mistake since I went from possibly being one of the first to missing the 2018 boat, lesson learned I guess.

Certainly small companies have large hurdles to clear but from what I gather from current Taival owners is from order to receiving the frame was months and I believe some of these were when the frames were "in stock." Seems borderline unacceptable but I am not in their shoes.

Something for potential Pole owners to consider, you can opt for DHL shipping on your frame/bike. It should be a ~50E upcharge for a frame (so expect ~100 for a bike) but DHL will get it to you in a few days. The standard EMS shipping they use takes weeks. Money well spent IMO, not only for the shorter delivery time but the reduced chances of it going MIA along the way. I will absolutely be using DHL to save a few weeks on the year lost. :/

Customer service hiccups aside I am extremely excited for this bike, I have been thoroughly enjoying my Evolink 150, transferring that geo to a steel hardtail will be a rippin time. I need to build a REALLY strong rear wheel.

Evan


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm in the same boat, ordered Polar Blue Taival frame in size Large in the beginning of November, a week ago I've got response after my inquiry that the frame is still not ready (something about failing to pass the QC) and was offered to change order to Velvet Black which is still fine to me. Two weeks later still no response from customer service rep. 
I guess, Santa is not coming to me this year...


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

vikb said:


> When I chatted with Pole they were saying the next production run would be Mar/Apr 2019.





Robik said:


> I'm in the same boat, ordered Polar Blue Taival frame in size Large in the beginning of November, a week ago I've got response after my inquiry that the frame is still not ready (something about failing to pass the QC) and was offered to change order to Velvet Black which is still fine to me. Two weeks later still no response from customer service rep.
> I guess, Santa is not coming to me this year...


Not sure which rep you were/are talking to but I had some real poor communication with Ville but since getting connected with Lassi communication has been much better.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

I spoke with Lassi, but I believe not all the things are on their hands. Still, didn't get the clear response regarding an estimate shipping date.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Bit late in getting this up as It's been together for about a week now.

The rear brake is giving me issues. I mated up a new 4 piston caliper to the Magura trail brakes and can't seem to get it working. I've got a couple more tricks to try but it's high 30°C here ATM and no insulation in my shed so it can wait a little while until the temps become more friendly.

Build is XL size
DVO Diamond fork currently at 150mm
Shimano XT 34/46-11
DT 350 boost hubs to DT i30 eyeletted rims 32/32 - 29er
Maxxis 2.6 Rekon F/R for now
PRO Koryak 120mm post found on the cheap (may go for more drop later)
Renthal fatbars

Wheels are my first MTB build so hopefully strong enough and I've done a good enough job to cope with my 6'5" 130kg butt


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

brawlo said:


> Bit late in getting this up as It's been together for about a week now.
> 
> The rear brake is giving me issues. I mated up a new 4 piston caliper to the Magura trail brakes and can't seem to get it working. I've got a couple more tricks to try but it's high 30°C here ATM and no insulation in my shed so it can wait a little while until the temps become more friendly.
> 
> Wheels are my first MTB build so hopefully strong enough and I've done a good enough job to cope with my 6'5" 130kg butt


I have the same brake setup (MT5/7 calipers on MT Trail levers) what is your issue?

Those seat rails are in for a hell of a time with your weight and their positioning on a hardtail!

Evan


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

ucsbwsr said:


> I have the same brake setup (MT5/7 calipers on MT Trail levers) what is your issue?
> 
> Those seat rails are in for a hell of a time with your weight and their positioning on a hardtail!
> 
> Evan


There's an air lock in there I presume in the caliper. I've bled it twice now with a decent amount of air coming out the second time but there's still some in there. We did a social christmas lights ride around my town on Sunday which was fine just to run with a front brake so I'm kinda hoping that has shifted the air. I'll try a gravity bleed when things cool down and after that, this is next 




Saddle not set yet. I just threw this together to take it on the social ride with my daughter.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

brawlo said:


> There's an air lock in there I presume in the caliper. I've bled it twice now with a decent amount of air coming out the second time but there's still some in there.


Good to know about the saddle, it wouldn't last long like that under big boys like us (120kg here).

With he Maguras I would suggest following the general Magura bleesing instructions but here are some tips I used which might be worth trying. Beeding them with the caliper off the bike so the caliper is essentially hanging at the lowest point possible relative to the lever. If you have a bike stand and an extra handlebar you can make a nice little contraption like this:








When following the bleeding procedure of pushing and pulling the syringe make sure to knock the caliper a few times and in different positions to try and release any bubbles, actuate the lever a few times, and flick the hose as well. After a few passes with no bubbles emerging go ahead and remove the open syringe on the lever and close the port. When removing the syringe from the caliper I like to lift it above the height of the lever with the bleed port on the top, I have found this works well at keeping the oil from rushing out as much when the fitting is removed; using gravity to your advantage works well here.

After the system is bled I like to do a street test for a few minutes then go back in the garage, level the lever on the bike, insert an open syringe, add some fluid, and flick the lever to get any additional bubbles out. After my first trail ride I do the same. I am usually able to get a couple bubbles each time and even one large bubble makes a big difference. After 2 of these "purges" the system is good to go.

Hope this helps, feel free to ask any questions.

Evan


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

ucsbwsr said:


> Good to know about the saddle, it wouldn't last long like that under big boys like us (120kg here).
> 
> With he Maguras I would suggest following the general Magura bleesing instructions but here are some tips I used which might be worth trying. Beeding them with the caliper off the bike so the caliper is essentially hanging at the lowest point possible relative to the lever. If you have a bike stand and an extra handlebar you can make a nice little contraption like this:
> View attachment 1230911
> ...


I essentially bled it that way, but on the bike in the stand with the caliper taken off. Maybe I'll just try that second method first and see if that solves things.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Robik said:


> I'm in the same boat, ordered Polar Blue Taival frame in size Large in the beginning of November, a week ago I've got response after my inquiry that the frame is still not ready (something about failing to pass the QC) and was offered to change order to Velvet Black which is still fine to me. Two weeks later still no response from customer service rep.
> I guess, Santa is not coming to me this year...


I chatted with them again about a Taival in my size [medium] and was told the QC issues with some frames meant they didn't have any more in that size in black or blue. They did have yellow or red, but I don't like either colour so I'm out of luck until next shipment in the spring.

Pole was in radio silence mode over the holidays [fair enough], but I did get fast responses from Lassi before and after the holiday break. Given the time zone and language differences I don't have any real complaints about their communications.

The QC issues are unfortunate, but I can sympathize [I do QC] and I'd rather they identify a problem now and let me know rather than not inspect their product and ship me a frame to Canada that's defective.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm impressed!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just if it helps other tall freaky people out there looking for a long tall hardtail steel for 27.5+/29 I'm addition to the Pole there is also the Guerrilla Gravity Pedal Head

https://ridegg.com/pedalhead

And they will do custom tube lengths as well.

No experience of riding one, as by the time one would have been landed in the UK the cost was too much to justify.


----------



## rootes1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Also if you are not fussed about steel, Bird do the Zero29 which is also suitable for the taller rider in the l and XL sizes. have their 29er full sus. They have excellent customer service and bikes are sorted geometry wise.

https://www.bird.bike/product/zero-29-frameset/

Good price as well.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Pedalhead was my option #2 but I couldn't justify almost $500 difference in price. But if there was no Taival, I would definitely cough that price tag and got that Pedalhead

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## paisà (Dec 4, 2008)

ride there said:


> I mocked up the geo in my cad program and came up with a 551 A/C length, so that would be an unsagged 140mm fork.
> 
> And with that 140mm fork sagged 25%, the HTA would be 65.9, the STA 76.9 and the BB drop 71mm.
> 
> The long reach on the Taival should help offset the super steep STA and help balance rider weight between the wheels. But I can't say from personal experience how it rides, yet.


are you sure? i think the the geo is with 140mm fork sagged 25%.

if no it's possible to have pedal strike, i think...

nobody have notice the real geo?

hola


----------



## Captain_Sponge (Feb 1, 2006)

Any more feedback available as to how these bikes ride? 

Internet reviews are scarce apart from the Enduro Magazine one, and anything would be welcome....

Cheers


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it rides awesomely. But I'm fairly inexperienced when compared to others here. I only dipped my toe back into the MTB waters a few years ago with a far too small Scott Scale XL. So the Taival is light years difference and a much better fitting bike for me at 6'5". TBH it's a bit too much bike for my local trails. There's a few more technical XC type tracks locally to me and they don't really let the bike shine, although the seating position changes thing a whole lot for the better. Iplan to travel a bit through winter to some trails that should be far better suited to the bike, so I will see then how things go


----------



## Captain_Sponge (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Brawlo, 

Thanks for the feedback. does anyone else have any actual ride experience to add to this thread? 

TIA

Sponge


----------



## sdlg (Sep 6, 2008)

I love the geometry of the Taival. I’m 6’2” and the Large fits perfect. I built mine up in September and It’s become my go to bike (over my full sus Yeti). I’m riding it with chunky 2.5/ 2.4 29er wheels and the traction is insane! I recently rode it on a trail with tight switchbacks and didn’t really have any issues. I mean climbing around the tight turns was a bit tricky at times but I quickly got used to the wider turning radius and the downhill stability and speed is worth the trade off. I’m looking forward to trying it with some 27.5+ wheels next. It’s a solid bike! The only thing I didn’t like was the factory seat post clamp which I could never get tight enough. I replaced it with a hope clamp and no issues since


----------



## Captain_Sponge (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi SDLG

Thanks for the information, it really helps as these frames are hard to find for a test ride, nigh on impossible in the UK.

Any other feedback? 

Sponge


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

On Friday we went to a german bikepark (Bad Ems) and i saw the first one in real, L size EN build pimped in blue. Too bad the owner had run a flat in the back so i was not able to take it for a short spin


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

tuenni said:


> On Friday we went to a german bikepark (Bad Ems) and i saw the first one in real, L size EN build pimped in blue. Too bad the owner had run a flat in the back so i was not able to take it for a short spin


Hey tuenni, that was me! I only had two rides ended with a flat. But I am often at Emser Bikepark so there is aother good chance for a short spin...
You also can contact me via Instagram (kreisel1304) or Facebook (Christoph Becker)...


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

Kreisel said:


> Hey tuenni, that was me! I only had two rides ended with a flat. But I am often at Emser Bikepark so there is aother good chance for a short spin...
> You also can contact me via Instagram (kreisel1304) or Facebook (Christoph Becker)...


Hey Kreisel
This is a very nice offer and i would like to take it, i'm very intrigued about this bike. I don't use insta or Facebook, i will contact you here. You can take my hightower instead if you like


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

sdlg said:


> I love the geometry of the Taival. I'm 6'2" and the Large fits perfect. I built mine up in September and It's become my go to bike (over my full sus Yeti). I'm riding it with chunky 2.5/ 2.4 29er wheels and the traction is insane! I recently rode it on a trail with tight switchbacks and didn't really have any issues. I mean climbing around the tight turns was a bit tricky at times but I quickly got used to the wider turning radius and the downhill stability and speed is worth the trade off. I'm looking forward to trying it with some 27.5+ wheels next. It's a solid bike! The only thing I didn't like was the factory seat post clamp which I could never get tight enough. I replaced it with a hope clamp and no issues since


I'm looking at getting one of these and am 6'3". Can't decide between L and XL. How long is your stem on the large?


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

My stem is a Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30 mm length and I am 187 cm with a "normal" leg and arm length. Size L fits perfect for me.
In my opinion, the taival feels less long than expected, maybe because of the high stack.


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

tuenni said:


> Hey Kreisel
> This is a very nice offer and i would like to take it, i'm very intrigued about this bike. I don't use insta or Facebook, i will contact you here. You can take my hightower instead if you like


You have pn


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Kreisel said:


> My stem is a Syntace Megaforce 2 in 30 mm length and I am 187 cm with a "normal" leg and arm length. Size L fits perfect for me.
> In my opinion, the taival feels less long than expected, maybe because of the high stack.


Hmmm, thanks for that. I'm thinking maybe an XL with a 30mm stem might fit me perfectly. Would be nice as I've never had a frame long enough to run anything less than a 70mm stem. But then the numbers are so out there I think L might be better, I don't know


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Unbelievable. I really like the geometry. Anyone have some time in the saddle on the hardtails? How does the bike feel?

I'd barely tall enough. Could use either the XS or S. (XS is equivalent to my medium Karate Monkey, I think). But I've disproportionately long limbs, and the clyde forum has a lot of gear and fit issues that work for me.


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

I don´t know what clyde forum is.
On the website of Pole there are size recommendations that fit very well. Just look at the Evolink geometry chart.
So I am 187 cm and have the frame size L, as suggested by Pole. And it fits wonderfully. Due to the steep seatangle and the long headtube or stack, the bike does not feel too long despite the long reach. You sit relatively upright.
How tall are you?


----------



## J2D2 (May 1, 2016)

How tall are you fellas on XLs? Seriously thinking of getting one of these as a second bike, but by my math the L is bigger than the XXL YT I'm on now. I'm 6'5"/195cm and actually leaning towards the L.


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Get yourself XL, it's not as huge as numbers look. I'm 186 and L feels spot on

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

J2D2 said:


> How tall are you fellas on XLs? Seriously thinking of getting one of these as a second bike, but by my math the L is bigger than the XXL YT I'm on now. I'm 6'5"/195cm and actually leaning towards the L.


I just pip you at 196cm. But I fit "large" with respect to me having long arms and legs. So I take what would be considered a fairly big bike for the 6'5" spectrum. I have the XL and compared to my old Scott, it's a monster. But in having finally gotten a road bike the fits me almost properly a few years ago, and knowing that nice fit feeling, I would almost say that I could go even larger than the XL by just a bit. Unless you really want something that sizes smaller for playfulness, I wouldn't go for something smaller than XL at your height. But also in saying that, due to my own experience, your physical dimensions could in fact dictate that an L suits, but your height is not really the best way to tell. If you have the money to check, I'd perhaps suggest finding a knowledgeable fitter with a fit bike to ease your mind on which is better


----------



## Kreisel (Oct 30, 2011)

J2D2 said:


> How tall are you fellas on XLs? Seriously thinking of getting one of these as a second bike, but by my math the L is bigger than the XXL YT I'm on now. I'm 6'5"/195cm and actually leaning towards the L.


I´m 187 cm and my L fits perfect. Just follow the recommendations on the Pole-HP ...


----------



## J2D2 (May 1, 2016)

Word, XL is the logical choice but it just looks huge on paper. Then again, my YT is probably just as big compared to what I was riding 10 years ago. About time bike sizing caught up with those of us on the tall end of the bell curve.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Try punching the figures for your YT vs the Pole into this for a good visual on the difference

Stack and reach calculator


----------



## skyval (May 2, 2006)

Not sure if anyone is watching this tread anymore but I was wondering the widest Maxxis tire you guys are running on the rear? I have a medium frame, i30 rims and the Aggressor 2.5WT didn't fit. Probably try a DHR 2.4 next. Kinda bummed about the tire clearance, thought there'd be more...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

skyval said:


> Not sure if anyone is watching this tread anymore but I was wondering the widest Maxxis tire you guys are running on the rear? I have a medium frame, i30 rims and the Aggressor 2.5WT didn't fit. Probably try a DHR 2.4 next. Kinda bummed about the tire clearance, thought there'd be more...


Damn. That's terrible tire clearance. I had a medium on order. I am super glad the order didn't work out. Personally a 2.5WT Maxxis is just acceptable for tire volume, but I'd much rather have a true width 2.6" tire in the rear. I probably would have just sold the Taival and moved on to something else. I guess I dodged a bullet.


----------



## skyval (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, if I would of known I probably would of skipped it. I did get a great deal on a slightly used one, so I'll figure something out. Plan is to eventually try it 'mullet' but I don't have a 27.5 rear right now...


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

brawlo said:


> Not built yet, but put the wheel in for a pic. Lots of clearance with my XL size frame so I measured the tyres. They only run at 2.44" wide on i30 rims. A little disappointing actually
> 
> View attachment 1225298


This is the 2.6 Rekon on my frame. The tyre stretched a little so there's about half that clearance now on an i30 rim and I'm going to change it out for a 2.4. The Rekon works nicely for the areas that I ride so at least for now I'll stick with them. I have a 2.5 Aggressor that I was going to use but nice to know that won't work before I go to the trouble of mounting it.

If Pole could move or extend that indentation in the chainstays forward a bit without compromising strength, then that would open up wider tyre options for the 29er

Going mullet would work. It's not ideal I know, but going for a 27.5 rear apparently gives you clearance for 2.8 and maybe 3.0. As I dabble in wheel building I've considered doing it to see how it goes. It should definitely improve the ride a bit with the extra cushioning of a fat rear


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

brawlo said:


> This is the 2.6 Rekon on my frame. The tyre stretched a little so there's about half that clearance now on an i30 rim and I'm going to change it out for a 2.4. The Rekon works nicely for the areas that I ride so at least for now I'll stick with them. I have a 2.5 Aggressor that I was going to use but nice to know that won't work before I go to the trouble of mounting it.


You have a different sized frame from the rider who had clearance issues with a Aggressor on his medium frame. Tire clearance seems to vary by frame size in these bikes which is why the clearance is so confusing. If you are on an XL and can fit a 2.6" Rekon a 2.5" Aggressor should work. I have both mounted up on i30mm rims:

- Rekon 2.6" = 2.53"
- Aggressor 2.5" = 2.50"


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes true, thanks


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

Any word on when the XL frames will be back in stock? Two emails to Pole and nothing back. I guess they don't want my money..


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

id also like to know this. Really waiting to purchase one.


----------



## jack_steel (May 17, 2013)

bbunnys said:


> id also like to know this. Really waiting to purchase one.


Got this message yesterday from Pole:


> Taival frames will be back in stock end of January 2020. Stock status will be updated on our website https://polebicycles.com/polestore/product/taival/
> Stay tuned!


----------



## jack_steel (May 17, 2013)

Regarding sizing for people taller than 190 cm I got this information from Pole:


> Here is the size information: https://polebicycles.com/sizing/ Taival has a long effective top tube and reach, so I would say riders until 195 cm could also go with the size L if you want more agility and playfulness. Often we recommend XL for riders approx. over 193cm.


----------



## Raffe (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, Great looking bike!  
I´m looking into buying a Taival myself. 
How tall are you and is that a XL? 
And how does it ride?

Best regards
Rafael


----------



## Raffe (Mar 30, 2016)

Robik said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Hi, Great looking bike! 
I´m looking into buying a Taival myself. 
How tall are you and is that a XL? 
And how does it ride?

Best regards
Rafael


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Raffe said:


> Hi, Great looking bike!
> I´m looking into buying a Taival myself.
> How tall are you and is that a XL?
> And how does it ride?
> ...


I'm 6'2 and it's a Large frame. I never felt I needed XL. It rides really great and climbing position is awesome.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickyTee (Oct 19, 2004)

*Finally!*

I've had this frame for a little while now, been waiting on wheels. Three rides in, it's been worth the wait. I'm 6' 4" tall and this is an XL Taival. A few notes...

- XTR FC-M9120 cranks don't fit with enough clearance to not take chunks out of the chainstays. I could make the two touch by squeezing with my hand.
- RF Atlas crank fits fine.
- Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 WT fits well on XL frame on WeAreOne Union rims.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

NickyTee said:


> I've had this frame for a little while now, been waiting on wheels. Three rides in, it's been worth the wait. I'm 6' 4" tall and this is an XL Taival. A few notes...
> 
> - XTR FC-M9120 cranks don't fit with enough clearance to not take chunks out of the chainstays. I could make the two touch by squeezing with my hand.
> - RF Atlas crank fits fine.
> ...


Looks super nice,


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Hey guys, OP here back from the dead with an update post....

Well after years of patience, multiple emails with no response, missing in stock frames, and more patience, I have finally received my Pole Taival.

I spent 2 years on an XL Evolink 150, before this I had an XXL Santa Cruz HTLT, and once I rode the Pole I knew I wasn't going back to a "normal" bike. I am a hardtail guy at heart even though I tip the scales at 6'8" 255, ride aggressively, and break bike components with regularity, hardtails are the jam. RIP rear wheel. lol

The Evolink 150 is based on 27.5" wheels but I ran it with 29" it worked fairly well but the high BB meant a high saddle which mean low bars, hand pressure, shoulder pain, etc. so I put a lot of time into finding a comfortable riding position with wider bars, offset seat post head, a fork with a longer steerer so I could add 40mm of spacers, a stem with longer reach and more rise, and grips with more cushion. I found a comfortable position but the bike was a bit of a monster truck and I was positioned high on the bike which impacted cornering, climbing, and general dynamics. Jumping from the Evolink to Taival got me about 65mm of stack! Sick! Just what I needed.

Here is a pic of the Evolink








Although I had a bunch of parts ready to go for the hardtail build I ended up building it with the best parts I have, the future full-suspension build )(probably Evolink 158) will get the leftover parts 

I have 5 rides on the Taival so far, one of which was 20 miles and 3,500ft of climbing. I love this thing. I need to play around with tire pressure more to find the balance between comfort, grip, rim protection, and sidewall support but that will come with time.

Here are the build specs:
XL Taival 
160mm Lyrik RCT3 + Luftkappe + Torque Caps
i9 Hydra hubs laced to E13 TRS+ 36mm internal rims
29x2.6 DHF DC 29x2.5 Aggressor DD + Cushcores F/R
Shimano SLX/XT 12spd
RF Atlas cranks
TAG Metals pedals
Deity Holeshot handlebar + Control Tech Extensions (865mm total)
Anvl Stem
Magura Hybrid Brakes: Trail Levers w/ MT5 calipers
220mm F 203mm R rotors
9point8 20mm Dropper
Deity SpeedTrap Ti saddle
Wolf Tooth Mega Fat Paw Grips
FidLock H20 Bottles x2

Some notes:

Magura brakes are the shiznit, if you are a big boy I highly recommend them. Gobs of power, great modulation, mineral oil, easy service, and hard to beat price. I built my custom setup for about 1/2 the price of what Shimano Saints sell for.

I have been on the Shimano 12spd drivetrain for a bit, the honeymoon phase is over and this is when wear/tear and shifting issues start to show up. The Shimano stuff is working well and has been easy to live with. Although they advertise it as being able to handle shifts under load I don't prescribe to that, I do my best to shift unloaded but regardless it does handle shifts under pressure wheel but the best part is it just seems to work. I am no longer chasing my tail with B-gap adjustments like I was with Eagle. For me Shimano 12>Eagle and this is what I would recommend to other big guys.

On the Evolink I went from the Lyrik to a Fox 36 and I felt like the Lyrik chassis was stiffer, now that I am back on the Lyrik after riding the Fox for 1.5 years I 100% can conclude the Lyrik is stiffer, especially with the Torque caps. All the magazine reviews say they are about the same but those testing these forks are also 100lbs lighter than me. Personally I also prefer the damping of the Lyrik, I have the older Charger 1 damper with the Luftkappe air spring. My Fox 36 had the new Grip 2 damper. The Fox had less stanchion friction but on the trail with chunder the feedback would make it to my hands, I ran the 36 with ZERO H/L compression and fast rebound to match the Evolink so the Fox had all the help it could get from setup/tuning. In contrast the Lyrik sticks more, meaning if you are cruising down the road in attack position and shift your weight from neutral to more forward, weighting the fork, the stanchions wouldn't respond and slide into the lowers. However all the small bumps and square edged hits were soaked up on the trail much better than the Fox. Maybe it's the combo of the Luftkappe and my weight but anyway you slice it the Lyrik is stiffer and more responsive.

If you have big feet (I have size 17) these TAG Metals pedals are amazing. I loved DMR Vaults but the platform was a little small for me. I ran various Crank Brothers pedals and broke 2 pairs. These TAG pedals have the largest platform I have seen, have a full length axle, and are holding up very well. The downside is they are thicker so less clearance and the pins they supplied got ripped out easily but this trade off is well worth having a large, sturdy pedal that you aren't afraid will snap and have an axle lacerate your calf.

That's all I got for now. Here are some pics. Time for a ride!
Evan


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

That's great you got your Taival and are enjoying it.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice getting your Taival in the current world situation. 

I'm having a bit of a love/hate relationship with mine ATM. I love it, but the reality is that the riding where I live is either XC or full retard downhill and pretty much nothing in between, so it's a bit too much bike for local trails. I'm tossing up going to a more XC orientated steed and either keeping the Taival for the times I can get away or ditching it and going to maybe an Evo 140. A Nicolai Saturn 14 would probably be a better bike for what I do, but it comes at a substantial $$ premium. 

I want something now, but I want/need to build it up myself and there's pretty much SFA of the bits that I need here in Oz ATM. My last bit of gear I sourced from Germany and that was a 2 month wait.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Nice write-up!

It’s probably not intentional, but the bikes from Pole fit us larger guys really well. I’ve been on an Evolink 140 for a couple of years - really loving it, and especially the steep STA.
With a 42’’ inseam, it’s nice not having your ass directly over the rear wheel at full seat extension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whec716 (Dec 6, 2009)

Any links for trail levers? I couldn't find them.



ucsbwsr said:


> Hey guys, OP here back from the dead with an update post....
> 
> Well after years of patience, multiple emails with no response, missing in stock frames, and more patience, I have finally received my Pole Taival.
> 
> ...


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> Any links for trail levers? I couldn't find them.


I bought MT Trail brakes which come with 1 finger HC "trail" levers and swapped the rear caliper to an MT5 so lever assemblies are MT Trail and calipers F/R are MT5. You can buy the levers a la carte here:
Magura USA | MT Lever Blades


----------



## Darwin2611 (Feb 8, 2021)

sdlg said:


> I love the geometry of the Taival. I'm 6'2" and the Large fits perfect. I built mine up in September and It's become my go to bike (over my full sus Yeti). I'm riding it with chunky 2.5/ 2.4 29er wheels and the traction is insane! I recently rode it on a trail with tight switchbacks and didn't really have any issues. I mean climbing around the tight turns was a bit tricky at times but I quickly got used to the wider turning radius and the downhill stability and speed is worth the trade off. I'm looking forward to trying it with some 27.5+ wheels next. It's a solid bike! The only thing I didn't like was the factory seat post clamp which I could never get tight enough. I replaced it with a hope clamp and no issues since


Hi sdlg, do you remember how long shipping took after it was shipped? My left Finland last week, but no updates since then. Thanks.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Darwin2611 said:


> Hi sdlg, do you remember how long shipping took after it was shipped? My left Finland last week, but no updates since then. Thanks.


Mine was shipped on the 16th of Feb and arrived on March 4th.
Size medium. 27.5 lbs with studded ice spykers.


----------



## Darwin2611 (Feb 8, 2021)

Zerort said:


> Mine was shipped on the 16th of Feb and arrived on March 4th.
> Size medium. 27.5 lbs with studded ice spykers.
> View attachment 1919639


Thanks. I got mine in about 3 weeks. How are you liking yours? I quite like it. Feels snappy and quite good on uphills. I see no dropper post - hardcore man.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Darwin2611 said:


> Thanks. I got mine in about 3 weeks. How are you liking yours? I quite like it. Feels snappy and quite good on uphills. I see no dropper post - hardcore man.


Loving it so far. The stack is a bit higher than I'm used to. So, still dialing it in.

Its pretty snappy and relatively smooth so I'm quite happy.

I dont like my 51mm offset fork so will have to buy something else to smooth out the steering.

No need for a dropper her in Michigan. Ha.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I've just put my order in for an XL Taival frame!

I'm planning to swap everything over from my HonzoST. The only issue will be chasing down a 30.9 dropper post in these scarce components times!

I have my 2019 HonzoST set up with a -2° angleset and 160mm fork. I did really like how it rode until I started riding my newly built up super bike, a G1 GeoMetron. Now every time I get back on my Honzo it just feels tiny and not quite right.

I've had my eye on the Pole Taival for a couple of years now. With riding my G1 and realizing what a bike that fits feels like and selling a DH frame I was never going to ride again I have the funds to make this Taival frame purchase.

I really hope this bike will complement my G1.

Now the waiting for shipping and delivery begins!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> I've just put my order in for an XL Taival frame!
> 
> I'm planning to swap everything over from my HonzoST. The only issue will be chasing down a 30.9 dropper post in these scarce components times!
> 
> ...


I will be very curious to your impressions. I am 6'4" and ride a XL Kona HonzoST and have thought long and hard about the Taival!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

ear_ache said:


> I will be very curious to your impressions. I am 6'4" and ride a XL Kona HonzoST and have thought long and hard about the Taival!


Yes, so am I!

I've had the original 2012 HonzoST and currently the 2019 HonzoST. I liked the update between them. But, my G1 has made me realize how small the XL Honzo is!

I'm 6'6".

I've got along well with my current Honzo and if I didn't have the opportunity to buy the Taival I'd still be somewhat happy to continue riding it. But, I don't know how long that would last now that I've tasted the flavour of a proper fitting bike!

The Reach and ETT of the Taival are quite close to the numbers of the G1. My only concern is the chainstay length. They may not be as long as I would like them to be? The Taival's CS is almost an inch longer than the Honzo's so that should be an improvement.

The only way I could make sure that I got what I wanted would be to go fully custom build on a frame build. I did just make some money with the unexpected sale of my DH frame. But, I didn't make custom-built-frame money!
The Taival is the closest production steel frame that I've come across that has the numbers and geo that I want/like.

Fingers crossed that it all works out in the end!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm crossposting this from the Pole Taival thread. I figure there may be someone here who can answer this.

"..."
Has anyone installed an angleset in their Taival to slack the HA out more?
I'm curious to know what the thoughts/experiences are if someone has done this.

I'm contemplating getting either a -1° or a -1.5° angleset.
I've fully drank the long and slack Kool-Aid!

With a -1° angleset and a 160mm Lyrik the HA comes out to 62.7°.
With a -1.5° the HA comes to 62.2°.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Yes, so am I!
> 
> I've had the original 2012 HonzoST and currently the 2019 HonzoST. I liked the update between them. But, my G1 has made me realize how small the XL Honzo is!
> 
> ...


I just ordered a XL Honzo ESD . It should be here in August. I hope to compare notes with the group.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Xposting from the Pole Taival build thread.

I received notification last week that my Pole Taival XL frame has been shipped!

I now have all the parts to complete the build when it arrives.

I'm debating getting the frame Ride Wrapped. I'm not sure if it'll be worth it as I know my long-term plan is to paint strip the frame and maybe get a tinted clear coat in the next couple of years.
I guess I'll wait and see how good the paint job looks to see whether it's worth it to protect the paint.

Here's my build list:

-Pole Taival XL
-RS Lyrik Ultimate RC2 160mm
-Works Components -1.5° angleset
-Chromag Ranger V2 stem 40mm 
-Chromag FU50 bar 800mm
-Sram Code RSC 200mm F/R
-Sensus Meaty Paw grips
-Sram GX shifter/RD
-Bike Yoke Revive 213mm dropper
-Wolftooth/9.8 dropper trigger
-Chromag Trailmaster saddle
-Sram Stylo Dub cranks 170mm
-CrankBros Mallet DH LS pedals
-OneUp Switch oval 28T chainring
-SunRace 50-11T cassette
-Chromag BA30 wheelset
-WTB Vigilante High Grip 2.8F/2.6R

I'm stoked!
Hopefully the frame will be delivered early June.
I'll post pictures and wax poetic about how it rides once I have it.

I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread or not but there's a similar debate happening between the two Taival threads here and in the Pole forum about what max size tire will fit into the frame.

The consensus here seemed to be that a 2.6 shouldn't have a problem fitting while over in the Pole forum the conclusion was that it might be a struggle to fit a 2.6 sized tire into the frame. For reference I'm talking about an XL size frame.
Since I plan on running a 2.6 tire on the rear I'm going to go with the positive outlook and believe the consensus here that it will fit without issue!


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

brawlo said:


> Not built yet, but put the wheel in for a pic. Lots of clearance with my XL size frame so I measured the tyres. They only run at 2.44" wide on i30 rims. A little disappointing actually
> 
> View attachment 1225298





RideEverything said:


> The consensus here seemed to be that a 2.6 shouldn't have a problem fitting while over in the Pole forum the conclusion was that it might be a struggle to fit a 2.6 sized tire into the frame. For reference I'm talking about an XL size frame.
> Since I plan on running a 2.6 tire on the rear I'm going to go with the positive outlook and believe the consensus here that it will fit without issue!


That was the 2.6 Rekon while building my frame up and it measured out at 2.44". After riding it relaxed out to approx its 2.6 width and rubbed. Different tyres end up at different widths so it's always worth a try. It would be awesome if Pole could push those dimples in the chainstays a bit further forward for those wanting to run larger 29er tyres


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Another tall guy who’s building up an XL taival. OP influenced my decision!

All parts should be here this week, hopefully ready to go in a couple weeks. This will be a compliment to my XXL transition sentinel v2.

Great to see all the discussion here, definitely helped me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

My Taival frame arrived a couple of days ago!

Beauty shot before the build process.










As it sits currently from moving all my parts over from my HonzoST frame.
Now I just need to get the brake hose sorted (the rear line is too short coming from the Honzo) and it'll be ready to ride!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

brawlo said:


> That was the 2.6 Rekon while building my frame up and it measured out at 2.44". After riding it relaxed out to approx its 2.6 width and rubbed. Different tyres end up at different widths so it's always worth a try. It would be awesome if Pole could push those dimples in the chainstays a bit further forward for those wanting to run larger 29er tyres


Unfortunately you are correct.

I tried the WTB Vigilante 2.6 in the Taival as I was building it up and the tire fully rubbed/contacted the chainstays.
I now have Schwalbe's 2.6 tire on there and it's quite a bit smaller. I'd say they're a touch larger than the Maxxis 2.5 WT tires.

I agree that Pole could do with tweaking the chainstay dimples to help with fitting bigger volume 29 tires in the rear of the frame. The dimples look to be placed for 27.5+ tires.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> My Taival frame arrived a couple of days ago!
> 
> Beauty shot before the build process.
> 
> ...


How tall are you and what cockpit and fork are you running? Curious how you'll like it compared to the honzo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> How tall are you and what cockpit and fork are you running? Curious how you'll like it compared to the honzo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm 6'6" with a 37" inseam.

I have a 2021 Lyrik Ultimate RC2 160mm.
For the cockpit bars are 800mm by 50mm rise, stem 40mm and a Works -1.5° angleset.
The difference between what I was running on the HonzoST is the stem. I had a 60mm on a 2019 XL HonzoST with a -2° angleset.
I moved everything from the Honzo on to the Taival.

Yeah, I'm really curious about the differences between the two hardtails. I spent a few years trying to make the HonzoST into something it wasn't.
I've only just pedaled the Taival around the parking lot when I took those photos I posted. Position-wise it feels so much better! I feel much more centred over the bike when seated.

Basically I was looking for an HT frame that would compliment my new GeoMetron G1. Since I've had that the HonzoST was feeling tiny and almost like an XC bike geometry-wise. As luck would have it I sold an old frame and had the money to buy the Taival frame.

I'm sort of crossposting between here and the Taival Build Thread in the Pole forum. For more details on my build I'm posting over there if you're interested.

Currently my bike is in the shop getting new brake hose because the Honzo was shorter so I needed new brake lines to fit the Taival. They're also fixing a bit of my hamfistedness! Oops!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I got this beauty of a steel hardtail ready to ride!
STOKED!



















And, I went and rode!




























It's only been one ride but I could feel the difference immediately between the ride feel compared to the HonzoST.
Supple? Damped? Less harsh through the chunk? Whatever the descriptor is it's a much smoother ride through the trail chatter.

I also changed tires from what I had on before from WTB Vigilante 2.8F/2.6R to Magic Mary front and a Big Betty rear. Both 2.6. But a notibly smaller 2.6 compared to the Vigilante.
Maybe the tire pressure with the new tires is also adding to that supple ride? Although, they do have less volume so, who knows, maybe it is just the Taival frame.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Bike looks great. I'm curious about the Chromag bar. How do you like it and how tall are you? 
The head tube doesn't look to tiny on that bike.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Brother Lu said:


> Bike looks great. I'm curious about the Chromag bar. How do you like it and how tall are you?
> The head tube doesn't look to tiny on that bike.


Thanks!

I'm 6'6"/198cm.

The bar has a 50mm rise. I like it. I've never ridden a bar that I've not liked so I don't really have a comparison for good or bad.
I've been riding various versions/models of Chromag bars for well over a decade now. In fact the first bar I got from them is now on my commuter/beer bike. It's at least 15 years old! I think it's a 25.8 clamp diameter!
Oh, I just remembered that I've had one bar I didn't like. It was an Easton Haven (maybe Havoc?). That felt like a piece of wood and hurt my arms.

Yes, there is a lot of headtube in comparison to a lot of bikes out there. I really don't understand the love that bike companies have for tiny headtubes on their L and XL sized frames.
The Taival's HT is 145mm.

If you're looking for a more in depth look for my build and current first thoughts on the ride I'm posting more details over in the Pole forum in the Pole Taival thread.


----------



## Bollox64 (Aug 31, 2021)

ucsbwsr said:


> Being 6'8" with a 7'2" wingspan limits bikes which fit me well. Currently I ride a Santa Cruz Hightower LT and it is excellent overall but a steeper S/A and longer reach would further enhance the experience.
> 
> My current hardtail is a 2001 18" Banshee Morphine which I originally built up in college as my dirt jumper and an all around bullet-proof hardtail has transitioned from "old" to "retro." I usually ride my HTLT but keep the Morphine around for friends to ride, you don't break Morphine, Morphine breaks YOU!
> 
> ...


----------



## nycadventure (Jul 18, 2021)

Bollox64 said:


> View attachment 1946677


Looks great! How do you like it? I like this bike but struggle with buying without riding first. What do you think this is comparable to out there that we can test in the US?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

nycadventure said:


> Looks great! How do you like it? I like this bike but struggle with buying without riding first. What do you think this is comparable to out there that we can test in the US?


I often hear this from people. 
What is it that you want to find out, or experience by riding first? I am generally intrigued and not being sarcastic. Just looking to understand.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

OP checking in after ~1.5 years and 2,000 miles of use. Here to share some pictures, updated riding impressions, and random notes.

The frame/bike has been a blast and my favorite bike I have owned. I enjoy full suspensions but am a hardtail guy at heart and love the raw riding experience a hardtail offers. They require more rider input but in return offer more reward; nothing quite like pushing a hardtail to the edge of grip while hauling ass down a variety of terrain. Yew!

As a recap I am 6'8" 260 with what I would describe as a powerful and playful style. Normal terrain here in North County San Diego is usually loose, chunky, and steep. I don't mind climbing and been focusing more energy on improving my technical skills uphill.

The Taival has been great do everything weapon with a burly 37lb build. At my size the priority is always durability over weight. One of the best qualities of the bike is how well damped it is, the steel frame w/ thin seat says paired with a Cushcore Pro and a Maxxis DD casing offers excellent ride quality with most of the harsh spikes rounded out and vibration is kept to a minimum. The bike smashes into things with a satisfying thud, much like shutting the door of a high end luxury vehicle. It's quite pleasant really. lol

The frame has seen some hard use going up and down chunk and all is well. When carrying speed through real rough stuff I do notice the tracking of the rear wheel being altered by frame flex. This is part of the deal with a more flexible material like steel but for my size, in an ideal world, I would trade some rear end compliance for a little more stiffness, just a little. The frame is still in once piece so I am a happy camper.

Here are a couple pics shortly after it was built up.

















Intend Stiffmaster

















Not the best photo but it does show me next to my bike for sizing reference, XL frame.









Dogs love hardtails









Views on the local trails! 









After deforming a couple Hydra freehubs I was pleasantly surprised to receive this bad ass steel freehub. Apparently they made a small batch for some inquiring e-bikers and I was lucky enough to get one. I just checked the condition of the freehub after ~1,000 miles of use and it's pristine, so stoked. Steel FTW.









After killing a few lesser BBs, I upgraded to Chris King. I also bought some fancy chainrings from Germany because they were silver and looked sick. lol 

















I replaced the Lyrik RCT3 for a Zeb Ultimate. I did enjoy the performance of the RCT3 especially with the DSD Runt. The lock out was even used occasionally on the street doing commute/urban riding and I found it to be a great feature and only strengthens the wide range of use for this do-it-all bike. The added stiffness of the Zeb is much appreciated.









Climbing









Aussie mobile









Zeb got runted and I will be tuning the shim stacks next service. 


















63 H/A on the Taival with a 160mm Zeb
63.5 H/A on my Evolink 158 with a custom 178mm Fox 40 Float









After destroying a few aluminum chainrings I "got with it" and swapped to a steel RF ring, they now offer Shimano 12spd specific teeth too. My bikes had a crank swap and the Taival now runs the Atlas, Turbines to the full squish.
Steel frame, Steel free hub, steel cassette, steel chainring. Nice

















"Chunk" at Double Peak in San Marcos









My full suspension was out of commission with broken parts so to appease my curiosity I threw my Fox 40 on the Taival to see what it would look like and how it would ride. It was awesome. Super plush and the reduced 178mm travel meant the axle to crown was ~20mm lower than the Zeb. Steering accuracy was much improved and I really appreciated the added cockpit stiffness. With 865mm wide bars and a high stem height there is usually noticeable felx when muscling the handlebars around but it is all but gone with an upper crown, and a direct mount stem with a wide clamping surface, it's awesome. A single crown will be going back on eventually but I enjoyed the experiment while it lasted. 









Just because it has a dual crown doesn't mean it only goes down. 









Fun on the way to the trail, fun on the trail, fun on the way home.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

ucsbwsr said:


> OP checking in after ~1.5 years and 2,000 miles of use. Here to share some pictures, updated riding impressions, and random notes.
> 
> The frame/bike has been a blast and my favorite bike I have owned. I enjoy full suspensions but am a hardtail guy at heart and love the raw riding experience a hardtail offers. They require more rider input but in return offer more reward; nothing quite like pushing a hardtail to the edge of grip while hauling ass down a variety of terrain. Yew!
> 
> ...


 Nice ride! Thanks for the review. 
I need to order on soon.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

ucsbwsr said:


> OP checking in after ~1.5 years and 2,000 miles of use. Here to share some pictures, updated riding impressions, and random notes.
> 
> The frame/bike has been a blast and my favorite bike I have owned. I enjoy full suspensions but am a hardtail guy at heart and love the raw riding experience a hardtail offers. They require more rider input but in return offer more reward; nothing quite like pushing a hardtail to the edge of grip while hauling ass down a variety of terrain. Yew!
> 
> ...


Lovely bike. Great post

I'm curious for folks right at 6'4"... Is the Large the better choice for me? Or XL? I'm seeing the xl fit someone 6'8", that looks dialed.. and most folks are 6'5"+on this post for the xl I feel I'm right on the fence in sizing, and the large would work. I ride an s6 (XXL) fsr which is big, one is the larger bikes out there, but smaller than this pole xl and 'slightly' larger than the large.. Ive never had a bike too big, but this pole in xl seems like it might be a hair big.. The geometry on the large is 'much' larger than the geometry of other xl sized hardtail frames like cromag, commencal, etc.. large is even larger than the XXL nukeproof 290. Any thoughts, advice would be appreciated. 

Also, I see you're forced to buy a fork with it currently, no frame only.. do they ship it with steerer cut? I don't want it cut, I'd prefer to do it myself so it's not too short.. 95% of manufacturers cut it too short for me.. my XXL fsr was no exception, needed a new fork to fit, steerer too short. I don't like having to put on goofy stems and bars.. steerer tube is the way.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

fsr29erATX said:


> Lovely bike. Great post
> 
> I'm curious for folks right at 6'4"... Is the Large the better choice for me? Or XL? I'm seeing the xl fit someone 6'8", that looks dialed.. and most folks are 6'5"+on this post for the xl I feel I'm right on the fence in sizing, and the large would work. I ride an s6 (XXL) fsr which is big, one is the larger bikes out there, but smaller than this pole xl and 'slightly' larger than the large.. Ive never had a bike too big, but this pole in xl seems like it might be a hair big.. The geometry on the large is 'much' larger than the geometry of other xl sized hardtail frames like cromag, commencal, etc.. large is even larger than the XXL nukeproof 290. Any thoughts, advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...





fsr29erATX said:


> Lovely bike. Great post
> 
> I'm curious for folks right at 6'4"... Is the Large the better choice for me? Or XL? I'm seeing the xl fit someone 6'8", that looks dialed.. and most folks are 6'5"+on this post for the xl I feel I'm right on the fence in sizing, and the large would work. I ride an s6 (XXL) fsr which is big, one is the larger bikes out there, but smaller than this pole xl and 'slightly' larger than the large.. Ive never had a bike too big, but this pole in xl seems like it might be a hair big.. The geometry on the large is 'much' larger than the geometry of other xl sized hardtail frames like cromag, commencal, etc.. large is even larger than the XXL nukeproof 290. Any thoughts, advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I see you're forced to buy a fork with it currently, no frame only.. do they ship it with steerer cut? I don't want it cut, I'd prefer to do it myself so it's not too short.. 95% of manufacturers cut it too short for me.. my XXL fsr was no exception, needed a new fork to fit, steerer too short. I don't like having to put on goofy stems and bars.. steerer tube is the way.


I just placed an order for xl Pole a few days ago. After I read your comment I emailed Pole about steer tube. They replied that due to it being OEM, they were required to cut 5mm off before shipping out.
Guess I'll see... should still be long enough I hope.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

CLDSDL43 said:


> I just placed an order for xl Pole a few days ago. After I read your comment I emailed Pole about steer tube. They replied that due to it being OEM, they were required to cut 5mm off before shipping out.
> Guess I'll see... should still be long enough I hope.


Congrats on the new coming bike. I'm Curious, what's your height and inseam?


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

fsr29erATX said:


> Congrats on the new coming bike. I'm Curious, what's your height and inseam?


6'-7" with 36" inseam.
I currently ride a 2019 xxl santacruz hightower. It fits better than any non custom bike I've ridden. The Taival numbers show it to be slightly bigger in the right areas. I'll post a follow up after I get/build and ride.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

CLDSDL43 said:


> 6'-7" with 36" inseam.
> I currently ride a 2019 xxl santacruz hightower. It fits better than any non custom bike I've ridden. The Taival numbers show it to be slightly bigger in the right areas. I'll post a follow up after I get/build and ride.


Identical measurements and the XL taival fits me great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

fsr29erATX said:


> Lovely bike. Great post
> 
> I'm curious for folks right at 6'4"... Is the Large the better choice for me? Or XL? I'm seeing the xl fit someone 6'8", that looks dialed.. and most folks are 6'5"+on this post for the xl I feel I'm right on the fence in sizing, and the large would work. I ride an s6 (XXL) fsr which is big, one is the larger bikes out there, but smaller than this pole xl and 'slightly' larger than the large.. Ive never had a bike too big, but this pole in xl seems like it might be a hair big.. The geometry on the large is 'much' larger than the geometry of other xl sized hardtail frames like cromag, commencal, etc.. large is even larger than the XXL nukeproof 290. Any thoughts, advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I see you're forced to buy a fork with it currently, no frame only.. do they ship it with steerer cut? I don't want it cut, I'd prefer to do it myself so it's not too short.. 95% of manufacturers cut it too short for me.. my XXL fsr was no exception, needed a new fork to fit, steerer too short. I don't like having to put on goofy stems and bars.. steerer tube is the way.


I would be considering your proportions more than your straight up height dimensions. I’m “just” 6’5” but my proportions have me at saddle and bar heights bigger than lots of people higher than me. My cruising saddle height is a full 8” above the Taival’s stack. I run spacers, a riser stem and a riser bar to get a comfortable attack position. I need the big reach because I lose a chunk of it to get position up where I want it for the trails I ride.

I’d look at your ape index for a starter on reach. Long arms, XL all the way, same as height or shorter then consider L but other proportions will also come in to play


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

CLDSDL43 said:


> I just placed an order for xl Pole a few days ago. After I read your comment I emailed Pole about steer tube. They replied that due to it being OEM, they were required to cut 5mm off before shipping out.
> Guess I'll see... should still be long enough I hope.


Follow up on the steer tube length of the RS Lyric with the Pole Taival package
Received the Taival today with Lyric. Steer tube is 265mm! More than enough for any additional spacers.
Also, the polar blue color on the Pole is amazing. Build time now!!


----------

